# Mixing FuSHa and Amiya



## Abu Fahm

يا اصدقائي الكرام 
عندي سؤَال لجميع العرب بالمنتدى: كما كان قد ذُكر الأمر حول موضوع إختلاط بين الفصحى والعامية إن مبين أنّه ثمة صعيد لإستخدام الفصحى وصعيد اخر لإستخدام العامية. مع هذا كنت أتأمل لو كان شخص معين محبا القراءة إلى حد يقضي معظم وقته الفارغ بين كتب فمن هذا مفردَات ذاك الشخص من الضرورة ان تكون مأثور بقراءته هل يبدّل ذاك الشخص مفرداته الفصيحة لكي تصبح كأنّها مفردات عامية الأصل اما يستخدمها كما معتاد عليها من الكتب. و كذلك المصطلحات الجميلة الفصيحة هل تستخدموها لو كنتم تريدو إستخدامها بطريقة كما هي بالفصحَى ام تبدّلو اللفظ و بعض مفرداتها لتصبح مشابهة عامية إلى حد كبير؟
شكرا


----------



## elroy

لست متأكدًا من أنني فهمت السؤال، ولكني مع ذلك سأحاول أن أجيبك عليه. بشكل عام المصطلحات والتعابير الفصيحة تبقى كما هي عندما تُستخدَم في اللغة العامية، ولكن أحيانًا قد يتغير اللفظ بعض الشيء كنتيجة الخاصيات اللفظية للهجة المتكلم.


----------



## Abu Fahm

I will put it in the other way than. I personally benefit alot from reading English and Russian literature. If I spend some time reading Classical literature like that by Tolstoy or Dostoyevskiy, the way I speak will significantly influenced by what I read, you could say that I would start imitating the style of language used in such books without realizing it as there is no real separation between the written Russian in the classical works and the modern Russian. 

With regard to Arabic, I am now at a level where I can fully enjoy Arabic literature. I am sure that the way I use the language would be influenced by my reading of the books. If I dont want to diverge significantly from spoaken language and still use some of those expressions I find in the literature how can I do that?


----------



## Abu Fahm

When my spoaken Russian becomes poor due to lack of exposure, all I have to do to improv is read Russian literature.

Would this aproach work for Arabs who live in foreign countries and over the years lost some of their skills in the spoaken language? Would reading literature be of use to them or should they resort to soap operas to gain their language back?


----------



## elroy

بشكل عام بإمكانك استخدام هذه التعابير دون أية مشكلة، طالما كانت شائعة ومفهموة، دون تعديلها. هل لديك أمثلة معينة؟​


----------



## elroy

abu fahm said:


> would this aproach work for arabs who live in foreign countries and over the years lost some of their skills in the spoaken language? Would reading literature be of use to them or should they resort to soap operas to gain their language back?


لا أرى العلاقة بين هذا السؤال والسؤال الأصلي، أما رأيي فهو أن مشاهدة المسلسلات ستساعد إلى حد أكبر بكثير من قراءة الأدب.


----------



## Abu Fahm

على سبيل المثال "هو كان مجلوب فطرةََ على صدق"


----------



## Abu Fahm

بين القاصي والداني


----------



## Masjeen

خلط العامية بالفصحى يستخدم على نطاق محدود 
لأن في احيان كثيرة  لا تساعد التعابير الموجودة باللهجة فيتم الاستعارة من الفصحى 

مثل التعابير التالية

( عادةً :تنوين فتح) 
(أحيانا) 
(نوعا ما)
(لذيذ)
(ابداع)

هذا التعابير غير موجودة باللهجة ولذلك يستفاد من الفحصى
أيضا أعتقد أن حركة أحياء الفصحى منذ 60 سنة ساهمت في بعث هذه الكلمات من جديد


الحالة الثانية  تتعلق بالرسمية
مثلا التكلم أمام شاشات التلفاز ستجد الناس فورا يخلطون العامية بالفصحى
الهدف من ذلك رفع مستوى الرسمية في الكلام.. الفصحى تحسس الشخص بالرسمية دوما


بالنسبة إلى تغيير طريقة نطق الكلمات الفصحى في العامية
هذا امر يختلف من شحص إلى أخر
يعني تعبير  "بين القاصي والداني" سأنطقه أنا 
هكذا = بين الگاصي والداني
گ =ق

الخلاصة أن الفصحى هي نفسها العامية 
لكن طريقة اللفظ تختلف إضافة إلى القواعد

.فكلما أردت أن تجعل لحديثك رسمية أكثر.. أقتربت من الفحصى
وكلما أردت أن تجعل كلامك بعيدا عن الرسمية.. أقتربت من العامية​


----------



## rayloom

لاحظت ما تقول عنه عند كتابتي بالإنجليزية, والتي تتأثر كثيرا بما قرأتُ مؤخرا. فأظن أن كلامك ينطبق علي كذلك، ولو أني لم ألحظه في كتابتي العربية. قد يكون السبب -للأسف- أني لم أقرأ عملا أدبيا عربيا منذ فترة طويلة!
صارت أغلب حياتي باللغة الإنجليزية، وجل ما أقرأ مكتوب بالإنجليزية!

وبالنسبة للعامية والفصحى، صرت أخلطهما كثيرا ولأغراض مختلفة.
خاصة في كتابتي الإنترنية 


​


----------



## إسكندراني

في الغالب يقيّم الشخص بشكل فردي مدى مفهوميّة التعبيرات الفصيحة لدى المستمعين له، وهذا يعتمد على أصلهم من حيث الموطن والطبقة الإجتماعية. فإن أردت أنا مثلاً أن أحدّث مصريين بما ذكرته «كان مجلوب فطرة على صدق» فسأرفق إقتباسي هذا بشرح معنى كلمة مجلوب لأنّ المصدر «ج ل ب» لا نستخدمه في عامّيّة مصر.
فإنّي أظنّ أنّي أفتهم ما تستفسر عنه وإجابتي هي بالإيجاب، أنّ المواطن العربيّ المثقّف القرّاء لا شكّ أنّه سيتأثّر بالتعابير والمقولات الفصيحة، ولذا من المنتشر والمقبول والمحبوب حتّى أن تتداخل في كلامه مع توضيح المفردات الغريبة على موطنه..
وأرجو أن أكون قد أوفيت لك ما أردت معرفته؟


----------



## Abu Fahm

Thank you every one for commenting.  I have another question. If two people are aware that they are well educated and each is fond of literature, would it be natural for them to practically speak in fusha with little changes in pronounciation?


----------



## Masjeen

Abu Fahm said:


> If two people are aware that they are well educated and each is fond of literature, would it be natural for them to practically speak in fusha with little changes in pronounciation?



No, it wouldn't be natural for them..


----------



## Mahaodeh

أنا أختلف معك تماما يا مسكين لأنني شخصيا أفعل ذلك مع دائرة معينة من أصدقائي، ما نستخدمه ليس فصحى بالطبع ولكنه أقرب إلى الفصحى منه إلى العامية، بل إننا نغير حتى الكلمات العامية إلى الفصيحة ونلفظها بلفظ عامي.

أما بالنسبة إلى سؤالك الأول يا أبا فهيم، فالجواب هو: الأمر مشابه في الغة العربية وأعترف بأنني أستخدم الفصحى أكثر من عامة الناس، بل أذكر أنني قلت للبستاني الأمي الذي كان يعمل في حديقتنا: هذا أَدعى أن تحطه هنا (الكلمات الثلاث الأولى بالفصحى) ولازلت حتى هذا اليوم غير متأكدة من فهمه لما قلت له.

ولكنني لا أظن أن هذا منتشر بكثرة بين الأجيال الأصغر سنا من جيلي أو الأجيال التي سبقته، أظن الأسباب تكمن في قلة الأدب المكتوب بالعربية، وضعف مستوى الأدب (بل وحتى مستوى اللغة في الصحافة) وتعليم الأبناء بالأنكليزية أو الفرنسية، وهذا طبعا يؤدي إلى قلة قراءة الأدب العربي أصلا.


----------



## إسكندراني

The only circles where near-perfect FusHa is used would be religious, diplomatic or news-channels!


----------



## Masjeen

إسكندراني said:


> The only circles where near-perfect FusHa is used would be religious, diplomatic or news-channels!



I want to add the political sphere which is perfect for using FusHa ..


----------



## إسكندراني

By diplomatic I meant anything related to government business, was the wrong expression!


----------



## Egyptlover

abu fahm said:


> يا اصدقائي الكرام
> عندي سؤَال لجميع العرب بالمنتدى: كما كان قد ذُكر الأمر حول موضوع إختلاط بين الفصحى والعامية إن مبين أنّه ثمة صعيد لإستخدام الفصحى وصعيد اخر لإستخدام العامية. مع هذا كنت أتأمل لو كان شخص معين محبا القراءة إلى حد يقضي معظم وقته الفارغ بين كتب فمن هذا مفردَات ذاك الشخص من الضرورة ان تكون مأثور بقراءته هل يبدّل ذاك الشخص مفرداته الفصيحة لكي تصبح كأنّها مفردات عامية الأصل اما يستخدمها كما معتاد عليها من الكتب. و كذلك المصطلحات الجميلة الفصيحة هل تستخدموها لو كنتم تريدو إستخدامها بطريقة كما هي بالفصحَى ام تبدّلو اللفظ و بعض مفرداتها لتصبح مشابهة عامية إلى حد كبير؟
> شكرا



بالنسبة لي شخصياً أعتقد أن هذا صحيح إلى حد كبير؛ إذ أن كلامي بلاشك يتأثر بقراءاتي، وفي العادة أستخدم بعض التعبيرات الفصحى كما هي وأحيانأ بعض الأمثال حتى وإن كان لها مقابل في العامية، فعلى سبيل المثال قد أقول: (على نفسها جنت براقش) رغم أن لدينا مثل مقابل في العامية المصرية: (دبور وزن على خراب عشه)، أيضاً أستخدم تعبيرات مثل: أقل ما يقال، رائع بكل المقاييس، شيء لا يوصف، إلى حد كبير، قمة الصدق والتلقائية، القسوة المفرطة، منقطع النظير .....إلخ كما هي بالفصحى وبشكل تلقائي أثناء الحديث مع أفراد الأسرة أو الأصدقاء.


إسكندراني said:


> the only circles where near-perfect fusha is used would be religious, diplomatic or news-channels!



هناك الآن بعض رياض الأطفال التي تستخدم الفصحى فقط كلغة للتواصل و التدريس ولا تسمح بالحديث بسواها داخل الروضة.


----------



## kemocon

أجيب عن كلا السؤالين بنعم، ففعلا تجد أن المكثرين من القراءة يتأثرون بالعربية الفصحى وينقلونها إلى كلامهم العامي، ففي حين أن اللغة الفصحى ثرية بالعبارات والكلمات المختلفة بصفتها تستعمل في الأدب الإسلامي والعلمي منذ القدم وحتى يومنا هذا، فالعامية لا تكاد تستعمل إلا في المحادثات اليومية التي يقل فيها استخدام الأفكار المعقدة. أما قول من قال أن العربية قليلة الأدب، فلا أوافقه عليه، بل لنا أدب عريق امتد عبر العصور، ولكن قلت الروايات وما ماثلها بعض الشيء لأن العرب كان لهم اهتمام أكثر بالعلوم والشعر، فاسأل طبيبا أو طالب علم ديني أو شاعرا وسيخبرك عن وفرة الأدب عندنا وإتقانه، وأما من لا قيمة للوقت عنده، فهذا لن يجد في العربية الكثير مما يشوقه.

وأما عن التحدث بالعربية في دوائر الخواص، فكثير أيضا. فأما طلاب العلم فأمرهم بيِّن، ولكن اذهب إلى غرفة مدرسين اللغة العربية في أحد المدارس مثلا، فاستمع لكلامهم، وستسمع العجب العجاب.


----------

